# Winter Protection Detail - VW Scirocco TSI



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's getting nippy out there folks!

This morning saw me spend 4 hours or so decontaminating, then protecting the paintwork on this rather nice VW Scirocco 1.4 TSI.

The aim of the day was to clean the paintwork as best as possible in the time given and lay some protection down for Winter, to ensure the paintwork, glass and wheels are protected through the Winter period.

Some befores:


P1060523 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060524 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060525 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060526 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheels, tyres and arches first with G101, EZ Detail Brush and Envy Wheel Brushes.

First off though, I rinsed the wheels and arches with the rather lovely Kranzle K7, I muuuust get me one of these beasts!


P1060527 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060531 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060532 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060534 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060538 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the car was foamed with Auto Finesse Lather via Foam Lance:


P1040006 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040009 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the rubber... wow!


P1040012 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on door shuts:


P1040015 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040024 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040025 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then hand washed with Lather and Lambswool Wash Mitt, then rinsed.

Next up, we attacked the Tar with Tardis:


P1040034 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040035 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040033 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed.

It was evident at this point, that the paintwork was LITTERED with small iron particles, orange in colour.

I had Autobrite's Purple Rain in my collection, so I began using this and working my way around the car.

It's quite slow to begin working, but when it does, the results look good:


P1040052 by RussZS, on Flickr

We decided to do a 50/50 between Iron X (right side) and Purple Rain (left side)

Quite a difference here:


P1040046 by RussZS, on Flickr

Iron X side:


P1040047 by RussZS, on Flickr

Purple Rain side:


P1040048 by RussZS, on Flickr

This pic was taken after a 7 minute dwell time.

I personally much prefer the watery consistency of IronX, as you seem to use much less product, and I like the way it runs down the paint. Also, it reacts far more quickly than Purple Rain.

As a further test, we re-treated the boot to Iron-X, after leaving Purple Rain to react for 15 minutes or so.

Particles visible after Purple Rain, and tbf those lumps would have needed a couple of applications of any product!


P1040053 by RussZS, on Flickr

Iron X after PR:


P1040057 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040058 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040059 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040060 by RussZS, on Flickr

That's quite some reaction! Much more of the iron was released from this second application, although the car probably needed another 'hit', but we decided to remove what was left with clay.

For me, after seeing this comparison, I would probably favour Iron-X from now on, despite the apparent higher purhcase price, I like the way it reacts quite quickly, and it seems more concentrated and allows better coverage due to its non clingy consistency. We used maybe 5-10ml on the doors and boot, but I used a good 250ml of Purple Rain on the rest of car!

The car was moved inside for claying, with Glide and AF Clay:


P1040067 by RussZS, on Flickr

It didn't pick much up and no pics of the clay used I'm afraid (I was in a rush!)

Next up, Auto Finesse Tripple on a MF Pad:


P1040068 by RussZS, on Flickr

Opti Seal was used on the wheels:


P1040069 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pinnacle Black Onyx on the tyres:


P1040071 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then two coats of Tough Coat via applicator:


P1040072 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive on plastics:


P1040073 by RussZS, on Flickr

and the afters....


P1040074 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040075 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040082 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040083 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040084 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040085 by RussZS, on Flickr

Optimum Metal Polish on the exhaust:


P1040086 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040091 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040095 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040096 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040098 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1040100 by RussZS, on Flickr

Total time - an assisted 4 hours!

We also added Nanolex Premium to the windscreen and gave the interior a quick vacuum with Henry, glass with AF Crystal and plastics with APC

Thanks for reading!

Russ.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks exceptionally nice Russ. Well done


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great, why am i still to try iron-x!!! auto finesse products look great too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work Russ some great shots of the ironizer at work, just trying to top up my knowledge tonight and good reading again , do you find the G101 is better than Megs APC , and is this Tough coat similar to Werkstat gear, thanks derek


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always Russ.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok i suppose.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice. Car looks really glossy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Great work Russ some great shot of ironizer at work, just trying to top up my knowledge tonight and good reading again , do you find the G101 is better than Megs APC , and is this Tough coat similar to Werkstat gear, thanks derek


Hi Derek,

I find G101 a fair bit more concentrated and effective on the exterior of a car. So much so that I rarely use a dedicated wheel cleaner, just G101. However, APC has its place on interior plastics and fabrics - I'd never use G101 in this capacity.

Tough Coat is very similar to Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger, but I find it a touch sharper finish wise and more durable from a single layer. I had to get 6+ layers down to get the best from the Werkstat, but 1 or 2 layers of Tough Coat are impressive enough to not warrant adding any further. Both are great though, and ideal for winter and topping up, even when its cold.

Thanks


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job mate!! Love those cars!!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Fantastic gloss and depth from the white Russ. Sweet work.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Flipping heck - the G101 gets the grime out of the window shuts! Lovely finish mate.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

By the way, what concentration of lather is in the lance bottle please?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good...job well done...

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> By the way, what concentration of lather is in the lance bottle please?


I used about 50ml in a foam lance. It wasn't massively thick but cleaned REALLY well actually, I was surprised. It's not cost effective per wash though really, just wanted to give it a try.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job Russ, nice sharp finish. How did you find the Lather through the lance & how would you rate the optimum metal polish?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely job Russ, nice sharp finish. How did you find the Lather through the lance & how would you rate the optimum metal polish?


Cheers Nick 

The Lather through the lance cleaned really well, but you're using a fair whack of it and its no better than say BH Auto Foam but cost is a lot higher, so I wouldn't normally use it - I just wanted to see how it did. We were all impressed by it though, it cleaned really well! I think James is working on a dedicated foam though...

The Optimum is my favourite metal polish, especially for finishing. Leaves a very crisp finish. It doesn't have the ultimate bite of something like Autosol, but for lighter jobs, its perfect, and very easy to work, use and remove. Defo worth trying out.

Russ.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Russ, sounds like I'll stick with Megs Hyperwash as my foam for now until further developments. Think I'll give the Optimum a go though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I use Hyper Wash myself too normally, seems a good balance between cleaning power and dilution effectiveness, along with being LSP safe.

Let me know what you think of the Optimum.

I have some Opti Coat 2.0 waiting to go on the Golf when I eventually correct it. Have you tried that yet, or are you firmly a C1 man?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Firmly a C1 man, although I do have the Optimum stuff to try out. Metal wise I'm pretty much a Britemax or M1 man but do like the look of the Optimum


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Firmly a C1 man, although I do have the Optimum stuff to try out. Metal wise I'm pretty much a Britemax or M1 man but do like the look of the Optimum


I always seem to agree with what you have to say on products, so keen to know what you use :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nic work Russ, decided I need a K7 as well after trying a mates


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nic work Russ, decided I need a K7 as well after trying a mates


Cheers Kev 

It's impossible not to want one after trying it.

Perfect for shuts and sills too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agree, the power for such a small unit suprised me, as did the noise (quieter than I imagined), quite heavy though, sign of quality I guess


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great looking finish mate and some good solid protection laid down for the upcoming winter, nice one :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice that Russ.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great Russ :thumb:

You gotta love the K7, I'd be lost without mine now. Expensive, but worth it IMO


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Wouldn't we all like a k7!! 

Great work and interesting you have come to exactly the same conclusion as me after my tests of ironx vs purple rain. I shall review too but my thoughts mirror yours. 

Hope to try triple today too, with 845 over. 

Cheers


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work as always


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work there Russ :thumb:
I've got some Tough Coat but not used it as yet. Looks great matey


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Russ, cars looking sharp.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic job Russ and great write up. Really interested in the AF products, but the car looks incredible! Seriously dying to try out Tough Coat and rejuvenate together!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Russ
great work and comparison between PR and Ironx , one thing though
ironx is not that expansive anymore , i made sure resellers will lower the retail prices!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cquartz said:


> Russ
> great work and comparison between PR and Ironx , one thing though
> ironx is not that expansive anymore , i made sure resellers will lower the retail prices!


Thanks Avi!

I know, but for the same quantity, I mean the purchase price is higher, but in reality the value is better given the better spreading and performance :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely job Russ, I've got a thing for these cars I really like them.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Lovely job Russ, I've got a thing for these cars I really like them.


Not cheap though! :doublesho

Great results Russ and the IX review is exactly my conclusions too. Same with Wolf's v IX. IX is dearer to buy ml for ml, but better and you use less.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning mate

Good job


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job Russ! Paintwork looks very glossy indeed. 

How did you find the AF clay lube?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome job Russ! Paintwork looks very glossy indeed.
> 
> How did you find the AF clay lube?


Cheers buddy 

Glide is superb, very slick and lubey lol! It does turn my hands green though, but I believe James is changing the colour before its released. Otherwise, one of the best lubes I've used.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Great work, i like the new rocco's


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking work Russ,

You really brough a amazing shine back to that beastie :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning mate, done a cracking job on that. Looks the business :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Do you remember how much you use tripple and TC in that car??


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Brillliant work!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Mega dig up :lol:


----------

